# Weekly Competition 2021-40



## Mike Hughey (Oct 5, 2021)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U' F R U' R' U' F R U2 R' U2
*2. *U' R' F R F' R U' R' U' R U'
*3. *U2 F' U' R' U' R' U F U2 R U2
*4. *U R U2 F R U2 R' U2 F2 R2 U'
*5. *R' U2 F U' R' F R2 U2 R2 F U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *D L2 F' U2 R2 U R' L U D2 R2 D2 R2 B' D2 B' L2 R U'
*2. *U' R F2 D' F2 U2 R2 D L2 F L U' B2 R' U' B U2 F L
*3. *F D' R U F2 L2 R2 U' R2 D' U2 R2 D F D2 F' L U' B' U'
*4. *U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 U' R F' D L R B2 F2 D2 L B
*5. *F2 D B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D' U' B' L' U' B' U2 F2 L' F2 R B U

*4x4x4*
*1. *R U F D B2 D' U2 R2 L2 F2 L2 D' R L D' L2 D2 B F2 Uw2 Fw2 L D' Fw2 F2 D2 U' L' B2 L2 D2 Fw U' R' L2 D' Rw F' U2 Rw B Uw Fw Rw'
*2. *F' R F' L2 B' R D' F U D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B' R2 L2 B R2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 L B2 U2 D L Uw2 R' Uw2 U B' U' R' Fw L' Uw L' B D' Fw Rw' Fw R2
*3. *R' U' F2 U' R D2 L F2 R' U2 R' B2 D' F' R' U2 B' U B Rw2 Fw2 F' L' Uw2 U2 L2 R' U2 L Fw2 U2 Fw2 Uw' R2 Uw' D B' U2 Fw' U' R' Fw2 R' D2
*4. *U L2 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 F L F' B' L2 R F R F2 Fw2 R L' U' Fw2 Rw2 U' R F2 L' Fw2 R Fw' F' R' U2 F Rw Fw Rw' U' L2 B' Uw L2
*5. *F B L U2 B U' L U' R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 U L2 D R2 B' L2 Fw2 D B' D Rw2 F' Uw2 U F R2 F Uw2 D' Rw' L2 D2 R2 U' L2 Fw U' Rw' Uw2 L2 U Fw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Bw' Lw' Uw Dw2 L U' L' Fw2 L' U2 F Fw' Rw' R Fw' Bw2 L2 F2 Bw' Lw2 Fw2 U2 F2 Lw Uw' D2 F L R U' Uw' B' Bw' Uw2 Lw' D Bw' Lw2 Dw Rw F' B Fw' D2 Dw F D2 Rw L D' Lw2 Bw Fw Uw2 B Lw2 Fw L' Fw' Bw2
*2. *U F' Bw B' Dw' Rw' B' U2 D' Uw Dw' Fw' F Uw2 Fw' L B Fw2 R2 F R' D R' Uw2 Bw Lw2 Dw Uw' Fw' F B' Bw D2 Uw2 U2 R2 Bw2 Fw2 U2 R Fw' D Dw2 Rw L2 F2 Rw' L D Uw' Rw2 D Uw2 Fw Bw D L2 Uw' Dw Fw'
*3. *D' Uw B' Dw L' B2 Bw2 R' Lw Bw U B' R2 Bw' Fw F' Uw' Rw2 U2 Dw2 D Uw2 Fw' D R2 Uw2 F Lw' Uw' Dw Fw' U2 D2 Uw B2 Lw D2 Lw2 Rw' Dw2 B2 L' U B2 R F Dw U' Rw D' R2 Lw U2 L2 B Lw B' Rw2 B2 Dw'
*4. *F' Fw2 Bw D' Fw2 Dw' Rw F2 B D2 Rw B Dw' B R' Bw2 R2 Fw2 U' Uw Rw L' D B2 L2 B' F2 D F2 Rw Dw2 Bw2 Dw Fw' Dw2 Fw' L Fw Bw B2 Dw2 F2 R2 Uw2 Bw2 U D Bw F' Dw2 Uw2 D U2 F2 Rw2 D2 F Uw D Lw
*5. *Dw L' R2 Lw' B U Bw' F2 L' Dw' Bw' Fw U' Rw2 L' R2 D2 F' Rw' R Lw' Uw D' Fw' R Rw' Fw2 R' Fw Bw F2 B L' Rw Bw2 D2 Dw' L2 B2 Dw B' Dw D2 Rw2 U Bw L' Uw2 Lw' F' Fw2 U2 R2 Fw Dw Uw U' Lw' Dw' D'

*6x6x6*
*1. *Fw2 Uw' L' 3Rw' R B2 D' 3Uw Dw' U' Lw Dw F L R' F R F2 D2 Dw2 Rw Bw 3Rw' U 3Rw' L2 Uw' F2 D2 Dw 3Fw' Rw' Dw' L Bw Lw Fw B2 U R2 3Fw B' Uw D' Dw2 Lw2 Bw2 Uw' 3Fw 3Rw2 Fw2 3Rw Rw' Fw2 3Rw U2 Dw Fw2 Rw 3Fw2 R' Rw2 3Uw' R2 Rw2 L Uw Rw2 Fw' Lw2 3Fw2 Dw2 U2 Bw D' R' Rw2 Dw' R D
*2. *3Fw' Lw' Rw D' 3Fw' Fw' 3Rw' Dw' L' B' Bw Uw2 Lw2 3Rw2 Dw2 U2 F2 U' Uw' F' 3Rw' Rw Bw2 Lw2 Bw F R2 U' D 3Uw2 Fw' 3Rw Lw2 Dw2 3Rw 3Fw D 3Fw U' 3Fw Fw' Uw2 Bw' 3Uw2 Uw2 3Rw' F2 L Lw 3Rw' R D2 Dw 3Rw2 R' Bw' B Uw' Rw B Lw F2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw Rw F2 Bw' B 3Uw' D Bw R 3Uw2 3Rw Uw' L' 3Uw' B2 3Rw
*3. *Dw2 Uw2 R Fw2 D2 Fw2 Lw2 3Rw 3Fw2 Bw Lw 3Rw 3Uw Fw D2 Bw B' Dw2 D' Uw 3Fw Fw Dw' Lw' 3Uw Uw2 U 3Fw2 U Dw' Bw R' 3Rw' Bw Fw Lw 3Fw2 Dw2 D2 R' Uw2 F2 U2 F2 Bw' U R Uw' 3Fw2 Fw Uw B2 Dw D' 3Rw2 D2 Fw Bw' Dw D R' F' Rw Bw2 Uw Dw' 3Rw Rw2 B' R' 3Rw2 D Fw2 B Bw Lw' Uw2 3Uw' Lw' B2
*4. *Bw' F D2 Fw' D2 U' Fw Uw D' 3Uw' Fw2 Rw2 B U Rw' 3Fw' Bw2 Fw F2 R 3Uw2 U2 Rw2 3Uw' L 3Fw L2 Fw Uw2 3Rw R B R' Uw' Fw2 Bw' Uw2 3Fw Lw2 R' Dw B' Uw2 F Rw' B' Uw2 Lw' Dw D2 Uw 3Rw2 3Uw2 D Rw 3Uw2 Lw' D2 Uw2 Fw' 3Uw2 U2 Lw' Rw R' 3Uw Bw L2 Dw D2 U 3Uw R' F2 L 3Rw 3Fw Lw' D2 3Fw
*5. *Uw2 Bw Lw' 3Rw2 F R 3Uw2 Fw2 Bw R B2 Fw2 Lw2 3Rw2 R2 Dw' B' Rw2 D2 U L Dw L2 3Uw Lw' Rw2 3Fw' Uw2 3Uw L' D Rw Fw2 Bw 3Rw D Bw' B' U Uw Rw2 U' B' Rw2 R2 D2 Rw2 B2 Fw2 R2 3Rw2 F2 3Uw' 3Fw2 R 3Rw' D2 U' Dw' Rw Lw R2 Fw F' L2 Uw B R2 Uw' F D2 F 3Uw' Uw2 Bw' R' U' 3Rw Bw Lw

*7x7x7*
*1. *R2 Rw2 3Bw U2 3Bw' Dw D' 3Uw' Uw2 Lw R' 3Dw 3Fw2 Uw' 3Bw2 D Fw' B2 Rw2 R2 3Fw 3Bw' Lw2 B 3Lw2 Rw Uw 3Lw R2 3Fw2 U2 Bw 3Rw Bw' 3Fw2 3Bw' B 3Uw' 3Fw 3Bw2 Uw' Bw' U 3Uw' 3Bw F' L 3Fw' 3Dw' Uw2 B2 Lw2 3Fw' Bw' Rw' 3Bw' Rw2 L' 3Uw' Dw2 3Rw Rw Lw Fw' F' Bw2 U' R2 3Fw Bw' U2 F2 Bw2 R 3Uw' Fw 3Uw Bw' 3Rw 3Uw' Uw2 B' 3Lw' D Lw2 3Rw2 3Uw R' Fw2 F 3Bw2 B' Bw2 3Fw 3Lw 3Uw' 3Bw U 3Bw2 D'
*2. *3Uw2 L' Uw 3Bw' Dw' 3Bw' B Uw Fw' Dw F 3Lw' Dw2 R2 3Bw' U2 Rw' Fw' 3Fw2 3Bw Dw' Uw2 3Rw Uw2 3Dw2 Lw' Bw2 Lw 3Uw2 R Lw' Fw2 L' B' L' R2 Rw Fw' 3Dw L2 Rw' Dw' Bw2 B Lw2 B2 3Uw Dw Rw2 Fw' Rw' B 3Uw Fw R2 3Uw' Fw2 3Lw2 3Uw' D2 3Fw2 Uw2 Fw F2 U 3Dw Dw Bw 3Dw2 3Fw2 L2 B R2 Dw' Rw2 Bw Dw Bw 3Uw' 3Fw' B2 3Uw2 3Lw2 Bw 3Dw Dw Lw B2 Rw2 3Bw' D Fw U Bw' Fw 3Dw2 3Lw 3Bw' Fw' F'
*3. *Uw2 Lw2 Rw2 F2 U2 D' 3Dw2 3Rw Bw' L2 Lw Bw L2 3Lw' Lw' D Fw2 3Fw Rw L' Bw2 3Uw2 Uw F Rw U 3Rw2 3Bw' U' 3Bw 3Fw' Rw' 3Lw B2 3Uw B 3Bw2 F' 3Lw2 Fw2 3Bw Lw2 Dw 3Fw2 3Uw2 U 3Lw' B' 3Fw2 3Lw' R' 3Dw R' Uw' Fw2 F2 Rw' Bw' D2 R 3Fw' 3Lw2 3Fw' 3Rw Bw Dw R2 L' U Fw' L Lw' 3Dw Bw Uw2 3Fw Bw2 Lw' 3Dw 3Rw 3Bw Lw' D2 3Lw2 R' 3Fw Fw 3Dw 3Fw' B' L2 Rw F2 B2 3Bw Lw R 3Dw2 U' 3Uw2
*4. *L2 B2 Uw F2 3Fw Uw F2 3Rw2 F 3Lw2 Dw' Uw' Fw2 R D2 Rw' 3Bw' 3Uw' Bw 3Fw2 U2 3Fw D2 Rw B' D 3Dw' 3Lw' R 3Dw' 3Rw2 R' Rw U' Bw' Uw2 3Uw' 3Bw R Fw2 Bw 3Rw2 3Lw2 3Dw R Rw' 3Dw2 3Uw Dw U' 3Fw Bw Dw' U' L2 3Bw' Lw' F Rw2 Bw2 Dw2 D 3Dw2 U B 3Lw Rw D U2 F' Bw2 D' B' 3Uw2 3Fw2 Rw2 3Lw' 3Fw 3Uw U2 R' Rw 3Lw2 D 3Rw2 3Bw 3Fw 3Rw 3Bw Bw2 L 3Bw2 Uw2 F' Bw 3Dw2 R' 3Fw Uw2 B
*5. *3Dw Bw Lw2 3Lw Dw' R2 U' Uw2 Fw2 R2 3Dw R2 Lw' L 3Bw' Bw Fw Lw' D 3Bw F 3Lw B 3Dw' Dw2 3Bw U Rw Lw2 3Bw' B2 L Dw 3Lw2 3Bw' L' Dw2 U' 3Rw2 L Uw Bw R' L Fw 3Dw2 R 3Uw' Uw2 Bw D2 Dw2 Uw2 3Uw2 3Bw' Dw Rw 3Rw Lw' Bw Uw 3Bw R 3Lw' B' 3Dw 3Lw2 3Bw Fw F Bw' U' 3Fw2 Lw' Uw R' 3Fw 3Dw2 F2 3Lw Rw' D Dw 3Rw' R' Rw' B2 Rw Dw2 3Uw' Uw' U' 3Bw2 Uw R' U2 D2 Uw Rw D2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R U2 R' U' R2 F U' F U2 F
*2. *U' R U' R' U2 R F' R2 F R U'
*3. *R F' U2 R' U2 F R U' R' U2 F

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R B U B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 L' B R' F2 R2 D' B' F R D' Fw' Uw2
*2. *R' F' D L2 U2 L' B2 L' D2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U' R' D2 U' L2 F' U' Rw' Uw2
*3. *L B2 U' D F' L U' B R2 F' B R2 B U2 D2 F' U B D2 Rw' Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 F2 B U2 R2 D2 U2 F' B' U F' L2 U' F' D R' U L' D2 Rw2 Uw2 F Uw2 F2 U' Rw2 U B' D R2 B' Rw' B2 Rw2 F' R2 D2 Fw' Uw' Rw2 L' D2 Fw' L z
*2. *R' F R2 B2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 D B L' U' F' L2 D' F' L' Rw2 U R2 Fw2 U' Fw2 D2 B R2 D F Rw' Fw2 D B' F2 D Fw Uw F2 Rw F Rw Fw2 z y
*3. *D2 R2 F R2 F2 D2 B U2 R2 F L' D2 R F D' L' B U' B Uw2 Rw2 F2 U L2 R Fw2 D2 U' Rw2 U2 R' F2 Fw L' F2 R' D Rw' B2 Rw' L2 B2 Uw' D2 B' z' y'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw' R B Dw2 D' Fw' Bw' Rw2 U' B2 F2 Lw' Bw' Uw' Lw' Rw' B2 U2 F Uw' B Bw2 R2 Fw2 B2 F' Lw' L2 Bw' F U Fw2 Dw' U2 Lw' Uw' Rw2 B Dw' F2 Uw R' Bw2 R2 D2 Lw' U Lw2 D' Bw' R B2 Bw' Fw' L' Fw U R Fw2 D2 3Fw' 3Uw
*2. *Uw' Bw Dw B Fw2 Lw2 R' Bw F2 L Dw' L' Rw' Bw B2 Fw F' L Lw2 F B2 Rw' Uw2 Fw Dw' U2 Rw2 R' D Bw' Fw' Uw' R2 F2 Rw2 R' Bw2 Lw2 L2 Rw2 Dw2 R Bw2 Fw U Dw2 Lw F2 Fw' Rw2 B' Bw Rw Lw B' F2 Fw' Uw2 Dw2 Fw 3Fw' 3Uw
*3. *Lw B Lw2 Rw' D' Uw L F2 Fw L' Lw F2 Bw2 U2 Lw F' Uw U' L U' Rw2 Dw' Rw2 Fw U2 Rw' F' Uw2 Bw' B' Fw L' Uw' R U D Lw2 Uw2 R Uw2 F B' Dw Uw' U Lw L Rw R Fw Rw' L2 Bw2 F2 U R Lw' B L' U2 3Fw 3Uw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw R 3Rw' Bw2 Dw' 3Rw2 Dw' L 3Uw2 Bw2 3Fw' 3Uw' Fw Rw U2 Lw2 Bw2 L' B' 3Rw' Uw D 3Uw2 B2 3Rw2 Uw2 Fw B' D2 3Rw' 3Fw' Bw Lw' Rw Dw2 3Fw' 3Uw2 U2 F2 L2 Lw U Bw' 3Fw' U D2 Lw2 Rw 3Uw B' Rw2 F' Fw2 R Rw F' L2 Bw Uw2 Dw2 3Uw' 3Fw2 F' Rw2 3Uw2 Rw' U' Rw' Dw2 F' Uw' B2 3Rw2 Uw' Bw' Lw2 F' Rw Lw' Dw z

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw' 3Dw F' B' Uw2 Lw Bw' 3Fw2 Dw' 3Rw' Bw 3Uw D Fw' Dw Uw' 3Uw L' Fw U' Rw2 3Rw2 3Fw Bw R' F' L 3Bw2 3Fw R' 3Bw Dw2 U 3Fw2 3Lw' 3Bw 3Rw' L U' D 3Fw' B' Uw2 U' Lw 3Bw R2 U' 3Lw' F' 3Lw' Rw2 R2 Dw' Fw' D' F B2 3Lw' 3Bw' 3Rw 3Fw2 F2 U B2 Rw' Dw' Bw' 3Fw2 Dw B Rw U B2 L2 3Uw D2 U2 Lw' U' Uw Dw' B L2 Rw2 3Fw' R2 Fw' 3Dw L' 3Dw' 3Fw2 3Lw 3Dw 3Lw' Lw 3Fw2 F U' 3Rw y

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L' U2 D' B D F L' D B' D F2 U R2 D L2 B2 U B L Fw Uw2
*2. *D' L' U2 D' L' U2 F2 D' R' B U L' F2 R2 B2 R B2 D2 R2 Fw Uw'
*3. *B2 R2 D F2 L2 B2 L2 B L' F2 D' F' R F2 U B R' B' Rw Uw
*4. *B2 L2 F' R' B' U' R L2 U F2 U F' U2 F2 U2 B2 L2 F' Rw' Uw
*5. *B U2 L2 F2 U2 F' R2 U2 F L2 F' D B L B' U' B' R D' U2 Rw'
*6. *R' U2 L' U' R' F2 U2 L2 R' D2 R U2 F' L' B U' Rw2 Uw
*7. *F2 B2 R L U L' U2 B' R B2 L' B2 L2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 U' Fw' Uw
*8. *U R2 U2 B2 R' L' D U2 B2 D2 R2 L F2 R' U2 L F' D L2 Uw2
*9. *U' F' U F L' D' F' B D2 F D2 R2 L2 B' R2 D2 B' U' Rw2 Uw2
*10. *R2 B2 D2 U B2 L D B D F R F D F' L R B Rw2
*11. *R D B' R2 U D' B U L F2 R' U2 R2 U2 L B2 L U Rw2 Uw
*12. *B2 R2 F L D L' B' U2 L F R2 U2 B U2 F' D2 F' U' B' Rw' Uw'
*13. *U' B' R2 B' F' U2 R2 B L2 F L2 U' F2 D2 U' R' D L F Rw Uw
*14. *U2 L' R2 B2 D2 L' D2 F2 R' F' U2 B2 R' B' R' D F2 U' L2 Fw Uw2
*15. *U2 F L' D2 R' L' F' U R2 D' F2 U2 D2 L' B2 U2 R D2 R2 Fw' Uw'
*16. *U' R2 D F' R2 F2 U2 R2 B U2 B' R F2 R' B2 D F R' U2 Fw'
*17. *L' B' F' D2 U2 L2 B U2 F2 U' F2 U L' B U2 L D2 L' R' Fw Uw
*18. *F2 U2 F R' F2 R B2 D2 R' B2 F U2 R D' R B U'
*19. *U2 L' B' U' R2 D B2 L2 D2 L B' L2 F D L F' L U Rw' Uw2
*20. *B2 D' B U R L2 B2 U R2 F2 U2 L2 B L2 R F U' Fw Uw2
*21. *D B2 D2 F2 D' U B F' L B L' U' F' L R2 D R' D' Fw' Uw2
*22. *F L' U2 B' F' L2 F R2 U2 B' U2 R2 D' B' R2 U R' B2 R F Rw'
*23. *U2 L' U2 L2 R B2 D2 U2 F L B2 U F' U2 R2 B F R D2 Rw Uw
*24. *F D' L' B L2 D' U2 R2 D L2 U' R' F L U2 L U' L R2 Fw Uw
*25. *B U D2 R2 B R' L B' L R2 B' U2 B' L2 U2 R2 D2 B' R2 D2 Rw' Uw2
*26. *R2 U L2 B L2 R2 B F L2 B U B' F L' B L2 U2 F U Rw Uw2
*27. *D' R U2 B' U2 D' F R2 U R2 D' L2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 L F' Rw2 Uw2
*28. *F' B R' D F U' F' B' L F2 B2 U2 D2 L2 U2 F' U2 F' U' Rw' Uw'
*29. *B' L2 U2 R F2 U2 R2 F2 L' U' F2 R2 D' B2 D2 F D R' U' Rw Uw2
*30. *D2 R L2 D B R' U L U' R' F2 R2 B2 D2 L' U2 L2 D2 F2 Rw2 Uw
*31. *D F' B2 R2 D' B2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 L R' B' L D2 U2 F R F2 Rw'
*32. *D' B' R B' L B2 L2 U2 L2 D' L2 B' U F' L D R' D2 Rw2 Uw'
*33. *F' U' R' F2 R2 U' F D F2 R2 F' L2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 L2 B2 Uw
*34. *B2 D L2 F' D' F2 R U' B' U2 B2 U2 L U2 L D2 L B2 L Uw'
*35. *U' F2 B R' L' F U2 D L U2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 D' L' B' Rw2 Uw'
*36. *L2 F D2 L F2 R2 U2 R D2 F' D F' L' B' L' B F2 D' Fw'
*37. *B R D2 L2 B F2 D2 F R2 B R2 U' L2 U F L2 R' U B' Rw Uw
*38. *R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D2 U' B L D2 B2 L R2 B' F' D2 L'
*39. *R2 F2 U' L' U2 L' F2 R' F2 D2 L2 B2 R U R' D' B' D U' B2 Rw'
*40. *R2 F2 D' R2 U F2 D2 U R2 B2 U R F' D2 R U' R' F2 U2 Rw
*41. *U R D' R2 L' B' R F' L' B R' D R2 U' R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U Fw Uw'
*42. *U2 B R F2 L' D B U L2 D' R2 U' L2 U' B2 U' L' B' U F' Rw'
*43. *B' F' R2 U2 B' R2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 R' F' R2 B2 L U R U2 Fw Uw
*44. *D R L U' F2 R' F D' R2 D' B2 U D F2 R2 D2 F D2 R2 D Rw2 Uw
*45. *L B R2 F' U' B R2 U2 B R2 F2 R2 L D2 B2 U2 B2 R' Fw' Uw'
*46. *F R' B2 D2 U2 L D2 F2 D2 B' U' F' R' B2 R' D U F2 R2 Fw Uw'
*47. *L F2 L2 F' R' D2 F' D B' R' F2 L' B2 D2 L' B2 R' F2 R2 Fw
*48. *D F L' B2 U2 R B2 L' F2 R2 F2 D L B' U2 B' F' D' L' Fw'
*49. *F U' B2 R2 B2 U2 F' L2 R2 U2 L2 R B D' U' B2 U' B U' Fw' Uw2
*50. *U2 F U2 F2 U2 F' D2 F L' B' L B D' B' L D2 B' D2 U Fw Uw
*51. *R2 D' B2 L2 B2 L' U' B' U R2 U' L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U' R' B' L Uw'
*52. *R U D2 F' U B2 R' U2 B' D R D2 B2 D2 R2 B' L2 F' L2 D2 Fw
*53. *L B D2 R' F2 L U2 F2 L' F2 D' L B U L' D L D2 R2 Fw Uw
*54. *R2 U F B2 U' L B R2 F2 D' R2 U B2 U L2 B L' F Rw2 Uw'
*55. *R2 U R2 L' B R U' D2 R' B U2 F2 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 Rw2 Uw'
*56. *R' U2 F2 D U L2 B2 U2 L F L2 U' R2 B D R2 F' D' U2 Rw Uw
*57. *U2 R' U D R F' D2 R' B U2 D2 B2 R2 L2 U2 D L2 R' D Rw2 Uw2
*58. *R B' U' L2 D U' R2 U2 L F R2 U L2 U2 R' B' L' F' Uw2
*59. *R B' L F' U2 F' L2 U2 F' R2 U2 R' U B' D2 F2 L2 U' L Uw2
*60. *U' L2 U B2 D' F2 U F R' D2 L' B U2 L D R2 B U2 B2 Rw'
*61. *B' L2 U2 B2 R' D L2 D F' B2 R2 D2 F2 R' D2 B2 R D2 L' F' Rw
*62. *U F D R' U F' B L F' D' R D2 L' F2 U2 F2 L' D2 Rw Uw2
*63. *B L U F' L2 F' U' L2 D2 F' R L F2 D2 R' D2 L2 F Rw2 Uw'
*64. *D' L' D F' U' B U L B U2 F' B2 U2 L' F2 R' U2 D2 R' Fw' Uw'
*65. *L' B2 D2 B2 R U R U L2 U' L2 U F2 U' D2 F2 L Uw
*66. *L' F' U R U L' B D' B' D2 R2 U F2 U L2 B2 U B2 L2 B Rw' Uw
*67. *B2 R' U2 B U2 L2 D2 L2 B' U2 F' D L' R' F2 R' D2 R B2 Rw Uw'
*68. *U2 F2 U2 R2 D2 U2 L F2 L2 F' R2 B' U2 R U' L2 D R B' Uw2
*69. *D L2 R2 D L2 D' U F D' L' B D R' B2 D2 U F' U2 R Fw Uw2
*70. *F2 U R2 B2 D R2 U F R2 D2 R' B U' F' R' U B F' L2 Fw' Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 D2 B R2 D2 F' D2 L2 R2 B' R D2 L' F U F2 U2 B D' F2
*2. *R2 D F U D2 L F2 R' F' B2 U' R2 F2 B2 D' B2 R2 F2 D' F2
*3. *F2 U' L' F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 R B F L R U B D U2 F2
*4. *U2 R' F' B2 L' D B L U2 F2 R D2 L B2 R D2 F R' U
*5. *U2 L' F' B2 L2 F2 R' B2 L F2 R D2 U' R U2 F2 L2 R F

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F2 U L2 F D2 B' U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U' L' F' L' D' F' R B' D'
*2. *L U2 F R D2 B2 R2 D2 L U R F B2 D2 F2 B U2 L2 D2
*3. *U B2 D F2 U B2 D F D L' B' U F2 L' D L2 F2 D
*4. *R' U2 B' U' F L2 F D2 R D F L D2 R L2 D2 F2 R
*5. *B R D' B L' U2 B2 L F R' D2 B U2 D2 F' L2 B R2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R F' R2 D F' U2 L2 U' F U' F2 D2 L2 D2 R F2 L B2 F'
*2. *L2 B' L' F B2 D R' L U L2 U2 F2 R' F2 B2 L' U2 B L'
*3. *B U L2 F' R D L' D' B' L2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 U2 B2 R'
*4. *D F2 L2 U L2 D L2 F2 U L' F2 L' D F' R U2 B R2 F
*5. *L2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 R2 D U R B' F2 U F2 L' B2 L' B U2 F

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D U' L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L F' U B2 U2 L R D' R' D L D' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L2 B' R2 B L2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B' U R' U' F2 D R2 F' L2 U F2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U L D U2 F2 U' R2 D2 U' B2 R' U' F L2 R B' D2 L D2 U R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U R U2 F' R' U' R F' R2 F' U2
*3. *F B D' R U2 L2 U F' D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R L2 U2 F2 L' B'
*4. *F U F2 D' R2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 L F R D2 B2 R2 D' B' L Fw2 L' D' U Fw2 R U' Fw2 L' U' Fw2 D R2 B U' B Uw Fw Uw' U' B2 Rw Uw2 D2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 F R2 U' R' U2
*3. *U' L2 U R' B R' F2 D2 F2 R U B2 D2 F D2 R2 B2 U2
*4. *R2 L' D2 R' F2 R F2 R' B2 L F' U B' R L2 B' U2 R' U' D Uw2 F B2 R' Fw2 Uw2 R F R2 L2 F' B Uw R2 U L' Fw2 Uw U2 Rw Fw Rw D' R F
*5. *Lw' Rw' Uw2 D' Dw2 Bw Uw' U2 L2 F2 L D2 B L2 Rw' Dw' Uw D L2 D U' L2 F B Uw2 R Lw' Uw Dw' U2 L' U' Uw B' Lw Rw2 B U F D2 Lw' R2 Fw' Dw D Uw2 F' Dw' D2 Rw Dw' B U L U' Lw2 Rw' U2 F2 Fw

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U R' U' R2 U2 R2 F R U R' U2
*3. *D2 L D R' L U R F R B' L' U2 B' L2 U2 F' B2
*4. *F B D2 L2 F D2 B2 D2 R B U' L2 D2 L2 F2 L' F U B Rw2 U' Fw2 F' L2 Uw2 U D Rw2 B2 R2 Rw D B Uw2 L2 B Fw Rw B L2 D B2 Uw2
*5. *Fw' F2 Bw Lw' D' B' D2 L Fw' Bw L' Bw2 Lw2 D' L' Rw2 Uw' L' F2 Rw2 Fw' Bw Lw' D' B' Fw2 Lw' Uw2 D2 R Bw2 F B2 Dw' R' Fw' U' Bw F' B2 U Fw L' Uw' R2 B' D' Dw Rw' D' Rw2 R2 L' B' Fw Lw' Uw' Rw Dw L
*6. *3Fw2 Bw Rw' F' Fw L' Bw 3Uw' 3Fw2 B Bw2 D L F Fw' R' 3Fw2 Fw' L' 3Fw' Fw Lw R' D2 3Uw' 3Fw' Dw 3Uw' B' Fw Lw' Uw B 3Rw2 Rw Fw' U2 R2 Dw2 Rw' Uw2 D Rw' D2 Bw' 3Uw2 Dw' 3Rw F' Fw U 3Fw L2 3Fw' D B' L F2 R2 L U R F' R' 3Fw' B Lw2 Rw Fw Dw' B' R B Fw 3Rw2 Lw Uw' Fw' 3Uw2 Fw'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R F' R' U R' U' F' U2 F U' R2
*3. *F2 R2 U L F L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F' U F2 U F' D' B' L2
*4. *F' D2 B L2 F2 R2 B L2 F2 L B2 L' F2 D2 R' U F2 R F Uw2 L' D2 Fw2 L2 D Rw2 D' R D Rw2 Fw2 U Fw L' F2 Uw2 L U' Fw B2 L2 Rw Uw' D F2
*5. *B U2 B' Bw2 Rw' U2 Uw Rw L' Bw2 Uw' Dw U Lw2 F' B2 R Rw Lw Dw2 Rw' Dw2 D2 R' D' Rw2 Uw Dw' D Bw2 B' Rw Bw' Uw' Bw2 B' D' L D' Bw' U2 B2 Lw' Uw F Uw2 Lw' B Fw' U Lw2 Uw2 L F Rw' Fw Rw B Dw' F2
*6. *Lw' 3Fw2 B2 U' Uw2 L Dw2 3Rw2 U' B D' Dw 3Rw' Rw' L' Uw2 F Dw Lw2 3Uw2 Rw' 3Fw F Bw Lw R Bw F2 U 3Fw 3Rw2 3Uw D 3Fw' R' D R Uw2 R' Rw L2 F Bw Dw2 B 3Rw' U2 D' R2 Bw2 B2 Fw 3Uw2 Uw' 3Rw F2 Lw2 U B Lw 3Uw2 Fw2 B' D' 3Uw' Dw2 Bw D' Fw2 3Fw F' R 3Rw2 Dw Bw2 R2 Uw2 B Rw D'
*7. *3Bw' L' 3Lw' F2 Uw' Bw Uw' 3Bw2 3Dw' 3Fw' 3Uw' R2 B' Bw2 3Rw2 Bw L' 3Fw Dw' F2 3Fw2 Lw2 U2 3Bw2 3Rw 3Dw Bw2 D2 R' 3Dw2 L' 3Bw2 3Fw' Rw2 Uw2 Fw Dw2 F' B Uw2 Fw' R' 3Fw2 Fw2 L Bw U Fw' B L2 D 3Lw2 L' Uw Rw2 3Bw2 3Uw' Fw2 Rw2 3Bw2 Dw2 Uw Fw R 3Dw 3Lw' Rw L Bw 3Fw2 D' B Dw2 Lw2 3Fw 3Dw' 3Lw2 R 3Fw 3Rw' 3Fw Rw2 L2 3Uw' D2 3Fw2 F' Uw' Dw B U2 Fw' Bw B2 D 3Fw' Dw 3Dw F 3Bw'

*Clock*
*1. *UR2+ DR0+ DL1+ UL6+ U1- R3+ D3+ L5- ALL3+ y2 U4- R4- D3+ L4+ ALL4- UR DR UL
*2. *UR2+ DR3+ DL3- UL4+ U2- R0+ D1+ L6+ ALL6+ y2 U4+ R2- D5- L6+ ALL5-
*3. *UR1- DR2+ DL1+ UL5- U4+ R1+ D1+ L6+ ALL1- y2 U2- R2+ D2+ L5- ALL0+ UL
*4. *UR2- DR4- DL2+ UL1+ U3- R2- D5+ L4+ ALL3+ y2 U1- R4- D5- L4+ ALL1- UR UL
*5. *UR0+ DR4- DL2- UL4- U4- R1+ D4- L0+ ALL5- y2 U6+ R3+ D1+ L5- ALL6+ DL UL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U L R L' U B R U' R' U B' u' r b
*2. *R' L B L' B' R' U R' U L' U' u'
*3. *L' B' R' B L B R L' U R' L u' r'
*4. *U' R' L' R' B' L' B L R' L U' u' l r b
*5. *B L' R' U' B' L U' B' L' U' B' u l' r'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1,0) / (-1,-4) / (-2,-5) / (-4,-1) / (6,-5) / (3,0) / (3,-4) / (4,0) / (0,-2) / (2,0) / (4,0) / (0,-4) /
*2. *(-2,0) / (-4,2) / (-5,-5) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (5,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (-4,0) / (4,-4) / (3,-4) / (4,0)
*3. *(1,0) / (0,-3) / (2,-1) / (3,-3) / (3,0) / (0,-5) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (-4,0) / (0,-3) / (2,0) / (-4,0) / (-5,0) / (4,0)
*4. *(6,5) / (-2,1) / (-3,0) / (-4,-1) / (4,-5) / (-1,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (-2,0) / (-4,0) / (-4,-5) / (-1,0) / (6,0)
*5. *(0,5) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (-2,-5) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (-4,0) / (3,0) / (0,-4) / (-5,0) / (0,-4) / (2,-2) / (-3,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *B L R B' U B L' U' R' U' B'
*2. *L B U R' L U B' U' B' L B
*3. *U L U' B U L' B R' B' U B'
*4. *R U L' R B R' U R' B' U R'
*5. *L B R L R' L' U R U L R

*KiloMinx*
*1. *U F2 BR2' R' F' BL U2' flip F' L2 BL2 BR2 BL2 BR2' U2' R' F2 R2 F2 U2' R U2 F2 U2 F2 R2'
*2. *L' F2 R' BL2 BR2' U' L2 flip U2' R2 BL U' BR2' BL2 U2' L2' U2' R F2' R2 U2' F2 U2 F' U R2' U2' F2
*3. *R2 flip F2 R2 BL' U2 F2' R2 L flip BL2' BR R2 U' L' U' BL BR2' U R2' U2' R2 U F2 R2' F2' U R F2 R2
*4. *R flip U2 R2' F2 L2' U' R L flip U2' R2' U F BR2 U2 L2' BL F R U R' F2 R2' U' R2' U2'
*5. *flip U2 F L2' F2 U2 R2 BR' U2 flip R2 BR U BL2' L' U2 BL BR2 U' F U' R2 U F2' R F2 R' U' R F

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R' F R2 U R' F R2 U' R2 U2 F
*3. *F' R2 B2 R' D F2 R U' D' B' L U2 F2 R2 U F2 D B2 U
*4. *U' L' U' B L2 D2 B D2 R2 F L2 D2 U B' L' U' D2 L2 B Uw2 B' D2 B Uw2 Rw2 F L F2 L' Fw2 Uw' L2 B L' Fw2 D2 B Uw Fw Uw' L' D' U'
*5. *Fw' Dw2 D L2 R2 U2 Lw' Rw' D2 Dw U Rw Fw D F2 Bw2 Rw Fw' B' L Rw2 Fw' U' R2 Dw2 F U Lw Rw' Bw2 Uw2 Bw2 F2 B Dw' L' Rw' D2 R' Dw2 D2 U' Bw Dw2 Bw2 Fw' L' Uw F Bw2 B2 Lw' L' Dw2 R' Dw Rw2 Fw2 Lw U'
*OH. *L2 F D2 F' U2 F D2 U F2 D2 L' R D U F R U'
*Clock. *UR5+ DR4+ DL0+ UL4- U6+ R3+ D4- L3- ALL3+ y2 U6+ R3+ D1- L0+ ALL2+ DL
*Mega. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *L U R' U R' U R U R L' B'
*Square-1. *(-5,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (5,-1) / (1,0) / (-3,0) / (5,0) / (-2,0) / (0,-2) / (0,-4) / (-3,-4) / (-4,-4)
*Skewb. *U L B U' L' B' L' B U B' U

*Redi Cube*
*1. *L' l b B r f r b r L R B F R B F'
*2. *r' R' B' b' l r' f' l' r' F L B' R F' L' R
*3. *R l' L' B f r b' R' B L F R' B' F L' R'
*4. *L' B l b f' l b l' r R B' L F L' R B'
*5. *L' R F' l' f' F' f' B L F' L B' R' B' F

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *B' Rw' B' Lw' U' R' Uw Bw L' B Uw Rw Lw Uw' Bw' Lw Uw Lw' Rw u b'
*2. *U B' Uw' L Bw Lw U' Bw R B' Lw Bw Lw' Rw Lw Bw u' l b
*3. *Bw Uw Lw' U' L Bw' R' B Rw' Uw' L' Rw' Bw' Uw' Rw' Lw Rw l' r b'
*4. *Bw Uw U L Rw L B Rw' Lw B' Rw' Lw' Bw Rw' Lw Bw Uw' Rw u' l' b'
*5. *Uw' L R' Bw Rw Lw' Rw L' Bw U R' B Uw Bw' Lw' Bw' Uw Rw Lw l b

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U2 L D2 R U2 L D2 R2 U2 L D3 L U2 R D R U R U L D L U R D R D L D L U2 L U R D R D2 R U L D L
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R2 D R U L U L U R2 D L2 D R D L U L D R U2 L D R2 U2 L2 D R3 D2 L U L U2 R2 D L D L D
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 U L D3 R U3 L D2 L U2 R D3 L U R D R U L U R D R U L2 D R U2 R D3 L U L D
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 U L D L U R D2 R D L2 U2 R D R2 U L2 U L D R D2 L U2 R D R D R U L D L U R U R
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R2 D2 L D R U L D L U R U L D L U R U L D3 R U3 R2 D L D2 L U2 L D R U2 R2 D L D2 L2 U R U2 R D R

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D B' L F U R' L2 B L' D2 R L2 U' B2 D B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L' R2 D2 F2 U2 F L2 B' D' U' B2 D' R' D' L' B' U2 B' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R' D R U2 L D' B' D F B2 U B' R2 B R2 U2 D2 F R2 F' R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F D2 U2 F U2 B' U2 L2 B2 D2 F D L2 D' L R2 B' L2 R F' R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F U2 B U2 R2 B' F2 U2 L B F' L' D' F' U' R B2 R U2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *R D' B2 R2 D L D2 B U2 B2 U2 R' D2 L' B2 L D' F U
*2. *U' L2 R2 D' U' R2 B L2 U2 R U2 R F' R U' F U2
*3. *F R L B U' D' L D2 F R B2 R D2 F2 U2 R' F2 B2 U2 F2
*4. *U2 D' L B' L' F' U F2 R F2 R2 B2 D2 R B' D2 B' L
*5. *L D2 B R' D' F2 B2 U' B' U L2 U2 D2 B' D2 B2 L2 F R'

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UF UR UB UR UF UR UL UF UR UF UR UL UF UB UL LB UL RF UF UR UF UL UB UR RF UR UF UL UB UR RF LF UF UR RB UR UB RB UB UL UF UL LB DL DB LB DB DR RB UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DR RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB UR UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UB LB LF+ UF LF+2 DB+ RB UR+2 DB+2 DF+2 RF+ DF+ RF- DB-2 DL LF DB+2 LB DB LB+2 UB+ DL+ LB+ UB DL+2 LF+2
*2. * UF UB UL UF UB UR UL UB UL UB UR UB UL UB LB RF UF UL UB UR UL UF UB UL UB LB UL RF RB UR RB LF UL UF UR LB UL UF UB UR RF RB UB LF DR DB RB UB DR DB DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ LF UB+ UR UB+2 UL+2 RF+2 UF UL+ LB+2 UB+ RF+2 DL+2
*3. * UF UL UF UB UR UB UR UF UR UF UB UL UF UB UR RF UF UL UB LB UL UF UR UB UL UF UB UL LF UF UR UB UL UF RB UR RB DR RB DB DR DB DF RF DL LF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LF RF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB DF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UR RB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ RF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UR+ UF UR+2 UB+2 LF- UL+ LF+ UL LF RB DF DR+ RF+2 DR RF DR+2 RF+ DF RF DF+ DR+2 RB- DF+2
*4. * UL UF UR UF UL UF UR UF UB UR UF UL UB LB UB UR UL UF RF UF UR UF RF UR RF RB UR UF UL LB UB RB UB LF UL UF UB UR LF UF DB RB DB DL DR RF RB UB UL UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DR DB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB LB+2 UB UR+ LB-2 DB-2 RB+2 UR+2 UL+2 UF UL-2 RB+ RF-2 DL+
*5. * UR UL UB UL UF UR UL UF UR UB UR UB UL UB RF UF UL UB LB UL UF UR UF UB UL UF LB RB UB UL UF UL LF UF LF UF UL DB DL LB UL UF DF LF DR UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DR UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB DL UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF UF+2 LF-2 RB+2 DB RB+2

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *U L' BL' U' B' U B BL F R F' L' U' F R F' L' F' U' L' U' R F U F' L R F U B' BL F U' D' B
*2. *U' R' L' F' L F R U L B BL L BL' L' B' F U R U' R U L F' R U' L' F R F L U' BL U' L BL B U BR'
*3. *R' U L U' R' F' U L U' F U F L F' L' U' L U' L' F L' U F' L F U F U F' BL L' BL L BL' BR' D
*4. *F R L' U L R' F' L' U L F' R F R' F' R' U' L U' R' U L F' R U' L U F U' BR' R' L F' B BR F' BL
*5. *F R' F' R BR' D' F' D F BR F' D BR D' F' R' D BR D' L' R F L F' L' F U R U F L' BR F' R BR D' F' R' B


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 12, 2021)

Results for week 40: Congratulations to ichcubegerne, OriginalUsername, and mihnea3000!

*2x2x2*(120)
1.  1.31 Charles Jerome
2.  1.42 Khairur Rachim
3.  1.44 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  1.71 Legomanz
4.  1.71 OriginalUsername
6.  1.74 CubeCube
7.  1.76 leomannen
8.  1.78 Haribo
9.  1.84 Luke Garrett
10.  1.88 Imran Rahman
11.  1.96 turtwig
12.  1.99 NathanaelCubes
13.  2.05 darrensaito
14.  2.23 ElyasCubing
15.  2.40 Liam Wadek
16.  2.41 sean_cut4
17.  2.47 NoahCubing
18.  2.51 JChambers13
19.  2.55 mihnea3000
20.  2.60 owendonnelly
21.  2.61 midnightcuberx
22.  2.63 Ontricus
23.  2.65 Dream Cubing
24.  2.66 Benyó
25.  2.71 BradenTheMagician
26.  2.76 ichcubegerne
27.  2.82 PugCuber
28.  2.83 Brendyn Dunagan
28.  2.83 Cale S
30.  2.88 cuberkid10
31.  2.89 agradess2
32.  2.90 Nuuk cuber
33.  2.92 jaysammey777
34.  2.98 Arachane
35.  3.02 Logan2017DAYR01
36.  3.05 John_NOTgood
37.  3.06 bennettstouder
37.  3.06 DGCubes
39.  3.07 MCuber
40.  3.10 vishwasankarcubing
41.  3.12 Antto Pitkänen
42.  3.13 tJardigradHe
42.  3.13 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
44.  3.14 BraydenAdamsSolves
44.  3.14 Kacper Jędrzejuk
46.  3.41 MartinN13
47.  3.43 Θperm
48.  3.50 sigalig
48.  3.50 Dylan Swarts
50.  3.62 Tropical Cuber
51.  3.64 BMcCl1
52.  3.67 yijunleow
53.  3.71 Zamirul Faris
54.  3.77 Elf
55.  3.78 Ricardo Zapata
56.  3.83 DesertWolf
56.  3.83 KrokosB
58.  3.88 PCCuber
59.  3.91 Natanael
60.  4.04 Raymos Castillo
61.  4.05 MaksymilianMisiak
62.  4.07 LeviDaCuber
63.  4.10 Triangles_are_cubers
64.  4.12 d2polld
65.  4.29 Fred Lang
65.  4.29 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
67.  4.32 mrsniffles01
68.  4.33 DUDECUBER
69.  4.43 Chris Van Der Brink
70.  4.64 RainbowsAndStuff
71.  4.65 Cubing Forever
72.  4.76 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
73.  4.78 Cubey_Tube
74.  4.79 seungju choi
75.  4.81 João Vinicius
76.  4.89 abunickabhi
76.  4.89 trangium
78.  4.92 breadears
79.  4.97 wearephamily1719
80.  5.28 Melvintnh327
81.  5.30 Loffy8
82.  5.32 2018AMSB02
83.  5.45 RyanSoh
84.  5.48 CB21
85.  5.49 qwr
86.  5.59 CFOP2020
87.  5.61 Li Xiang
88.  5.86 dylpickle123780
89.  5.88 Y cuber
90.  6.05 Ich 73
91.  6.08 Skeam
92.  6.36 CaptainCuber
93.  6.46 nevinscph
94.  6.48 theos
95.  6.50 SUCubing
96.  6.98 White KB
97.  7.51 Mike Hughey
98.  7.60 Pugalan Aravintan
99.  7.70 GooseCuber
99.  7.70 keny
101.  7.96 Jrg
102.  8.22 KellanB
103.  8.27 MarkA64
104.  8.53 aamiel
105.  8.66 Ben Hunter
106.  8.68 HiroshiCubes
107.  8.89 Rubika-37-021204
108.  9.21 sporteisvogel
109.  9.67 DynaXT
110.  9.78 cubingmom2
111.  10.09 thomas.sch
112.  10.11 JustAnotherCuber
113.  10.23 linus.sch
114.  10.62 Jacck
115.  11.84 One Wheel
116.  13.34 Joel binu
117.  13.66 MatsBergsten
118.  14.61 flyingk
119.  16.28 Ultimatecuber0814
120.  20.38 Space


*3x3x3*(163)
1.  6.23 CubeCube
2.  6.91 Mantas Urbanavicius
3.  7.00 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)


Spoiler



4.  7.23 Luke Garrett
5.  7.59 MLGCubez
6.  7.75 OriginalUsername
6.  7.75 Khairur Rachim
8.  7.87 Legomanz
9.  8.10 cuberkid10
10.  8.32 Ty Y.
11.  8.38 Charles Jerome
12.  8.56 tJardigradHe
13.  8.76 Skewb_Cube
14.  9.01 Cale S
15.  9.03 Petro Leum
16.  9.06 BraydenAdamsSolves
17.  9.17 JChambers13
18.  9.21 sean_cut4
19.  9.23 GenTheThief
20.  9.27 Dream Cubing
21.  9.32 darrensaito
21.  9.32 Brendyn Dunagan
23.  9.36 NoahCubing
24.  9.43 Zamirul Faris
25.  9.44 Liam Wadek
26.  9.52 Haribo
27.  9.54 ElyasCubing
28.  9.56 vishwasankarcubing
29.  9.67 yijunleow
30.  9.87 Oxzowachi
31.  10.14 jaysammey777
31.  10.14 Benyó
33.  10.16 agradess2
34.  10.25 ichcubegerne
35.  10.32 DGCubes
36.  10.39 Sean Hartman
37.  10.40 BradenTheMagician
38.  10.51 qaz
39.  10.52 mihnea3000
40.  10.54 Elf
41.  10.55 NathanaelCubes
41.  10.55 Keenan Johnson
43.  10.57 FaLoL
43.  10.57 Ontricus
45.  10.76 leomannen
46.  10.84 G2013
47.  10.85 PugCuber
48.  10.86 KrokosB
49.  10.89 turtwig
50.  11.00 sigalig
50.  11.00 Imran Rahman
52.  11.01 mrsniffles01
53.  11.10 Arachane
54.  11.14 Logan2017DAYR01
55.  11.24 PCCuber
56.  11.26 Boby Okta Arianda
57.  11.34 wearephamily1719
58.  11.43 MartinN13
58.  11.43 John_NOTgood
60.  11.62 tyl3366
61.  11.66 abunickabhi
61.  11.66 BMcCl1
63.  11.74 Raymos Castillo
64.  11.88 MCuber
65.  11.91 20luky3
66.  11.93 riovqn
67.  11.98 Chris Van Der Brink
68.  12.01 Nuuk cuber
68.  12.01 Fred Lang
70.  12.15 Ich 73
71.  12.17 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
72.  12.22 midnightcuberx
73.  12.23 DesertWolf
74.  12.27 MaksymilianMisiak
75.  12.42 owendonnelly
76.  12.53 d2polld
77.  12.58 2018AMSB02
78.  12.65 Tropical Cuber
79.  12.76 Cubey_Tube
80.  12.80 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
81.  12.88 Labano
82.  12.93 João Vinicius
83.  12.94 RainbowsAndStuff
84.  13.08 LeviDaCuber
85.  13.21 lumes2121
86.  13.32 Antto Pitkänen
87.  13.33 Jami Viljanen
88.  13.47 Ricardo Zapata
89.  13.59 VJW
90.  13.73 Caleb Ashley
91.  13.92 edd_dib
92.  14.00 bennettstouder
93.  14.17 seungju choi
94.  14.19 breadears
95.  14.52 Lvl9001Wizard
96.  14.74 White KB
97.  14.80 Natanael
98.  15.04 Winfaza
99.  15.22 CB21
100.  15.23 HD Truong Giang
101.  15.55 DUDECUBER
102.  15.60 pizzacrust
103.  16.09 RyanSoh
104.  16.31 thatkid
105.  16.49 CaptainCuber
106.  16.55 nevinscph
107.  16.59 chancet4488
108.  16.64 CubeRed
109.  16.73 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
110.  16.90 Petri Krzywacki
111.  16.91 Θperm
112.  17.16 Thecubingcuber347
113.  17.17 A Perm
114.  17.46 MarkA64
115.  17.56 LittleLumos
116.  17.57 John Benwell
117.  17.66 cuber_knight
118.  17.99 dylpickle123780
119.  18.30 CFOP2020
120.  18.33 feli.cubes
121.  18.45 Triangles_are_cubers
122.  18.54 Cubing Forever
123.  19.07 Kedin drysdale
124.  19.20 Li Xiang
125.  20.01 UnknownCanvas
126.  20.34 Simon31415
127.  21.34 Shrek
128.  21.35 xyzzy
129.  21.59 Jrg
130.  21.85 padddi
131.  22.01 keny
132.  22.03 Myanmarcuberzwe
133.  22.54 One Wheel
134.  22.78 sporteisvogel
135.  22.88 theos
136.  23.97 zakikaz
137.  24.62 Flow 3x3
138.  24.96 Skeam
139.  25.05 JustAnotherCuber
140.  26.25 qwr
141.  26.35 cubingmom2
142.  26.57 Pugalan Aravintan
143.  26.58 SUCubing
144.  26.71 Rubika-37-021204
145.  28.35 linus.sch
146.  29.19 GooseCuber
147.  29.36 HiroshiCubes
148.  29.91 aamiel
149.  30.01 Jacck
150.  31.71 Melvintnh327
151.  31.99 flyingk
152.  32.51 DynaXT
153.  33.60 KellanB
154.  35.93 Akash xuber
155.  38.13 YouriGast
156.  38.43 Ben Hunter
157.  38.95 MatsBergsten
158.  41.56 Y cuber
159.  47.13 Nash171
160.  47.36 Kry1992
161.  49.71 Ultimatecuber0814
162.  52.58 Joel binu
163.  57.90 awh


*4x4x4*(81)
1.  29.87 tJardigradHe
2.  30.21 OriginalUsername
3.  30.23 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  30.63 cuberkid10
5.  31.59 Haribo
6.  31.70 Luke Garrett
7.  33.02 Brendyn Dunagan
8.  33.03 G2013
9.  33.88 vishwasankarcubing
10.  34.59 Dream Cubing
11.  34.67 mihnea3000
12.  35.01 Elf
13.  36.88 FaLoL
13.  36.88 Benyó
15.  38.41 NoahCubing
16.  39.07 sean_cut4
17.  39.25 ichcubegerne
18.  39.35 ElyasCubing
19.  39.65 Cale S
20.  40.04 turtwig
21.  40.08 sigalig
22.  40.33 leomannen
23.  40.51 BraydenAdamsSolves
24.  40.92 BradenTheMagician
25.  41.64 Zamirul Faris
26.  41.88 Logan2017DAYR01
27.  42.77 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
28.  43.15 João Vinicius
29.  43.61 MartinN13
30.  43.66 MCuber
31.  44.14 Raymos Castillo
32.  44.95 NathanaelCubes
33.  45.53 MaksymilianMisiak
34.  45.71 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
35.  46.41 BMcCl1
36.  47.04 abunickabhi
37.  47.65 midnightcuberx
38.  48.17 TheEpicCuber
39.  48.22 Ontricus
40.  48.77 thatkid
41.  49.44 nevinscph
42.  49.86 CB21
43.  49.91 bennettstouder
44.  50.50 wearephamily1719
45.  50.52 DGCubes
46.  51.09 Nuuk cuber
47.  52.79 VJW
48.  53.62 PugCuber
49.  53.72 Ich 73
50.  54.26 2018AMSB02
51.  54.64 pizzacrust
52.  55.21 LittleLumos
53.  55.76 CaptainCuber
54.  56.16 PCCuber
55.  57.43 Triangles_are_cubers
56.  58.41 owendonnelly
57.  59.11 John Benwell
58.  59.85 dylpickle123780
59.  1:01.14 Winfaza
60.  1:01.82 Cubey_Tube
61.  1:02.74 d2polld
62.  1:06.26 Arachane
63.  1:07.42 Li Xiang
64.  1:08.12 breadears
65.  1:11.69 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
66.  1:13.63 Petri Krzywacki
67.  1:14.57 LeviDaCuber
68.  1:15.34 CFOP2020
69.  1:15.39 Θperm
70.  1:17.75 Thecubingcuber347
71.  1:18.92 seungju choi
72.  1:18.95 One Wheel
73.  1:20.66 Jrg
74.  1:23.95 theos
75.  1:33.96 Rubika-37-021204
76.  1:37.55 sporteisvogel
77.  1:42.10 thomas.sch
78.  1:46.10 Jacck
79.  2:07.82 MatsBergsten
80.  3:20.46 flyingk
81.  4:51.63 Ultimatecuber0814


*5x5x5*(56)
1.  57.80 tJardigradHe
2.  58.23 OriginalUsername
3.  1:01.77 FaLoL


Spoiler



4.  1:02.51 Dream Cubing
5.  1:03.33 Mantas Urbanavicius
6.  1:05.07 fun at the joy
7.  1:05.09 Benyó
8.  1:05.81 mrsniffles01
9.  1:06.03 ichcubegerne
10.  1:07.44 Khairur Rachim
11.  1:09.53 Luke Garrett
12.  1:10.89 Raymos Castillo
13.  1:10.90 turtwig
14.  1:12.10 sigalig
15.  1:12.48 Elf
16.  1:16.37 mihnea3000
17.  1:16.80 MartinN13
18.  1:16.81 leomannen
19.  1:19.94 Zamirul Faris
20.  1:21.65 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
21.  1:22.79 Keroma12
22.  1:23.18 BradenTheMagician
23.  1:23.26 NoahCubing
24.  1:23.34 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
25.  1:25.14 ElyasCubing
26.  1:27.33 nevinscph
27.  1:27.44 Nuuk cuber
28.  1:27.73 sean_cut4
29.  1:29.96 CB21
30.  1:31.08 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
31.  1:31.96 abunickabhi
32.  1:32.77 BraydenAdamsSolves
33.  1:33.00 Ontricus
34.  1:33.95 VJW
35.  1:33.98 2018AMSB02
36.  1:34.06 Chris Van Der Brink
37.  1:35.62 BMcCl1
38.  1:43.11 Ich 73
39.  1:44.45 thatkid
40.  1:46.78 breadears
41.  1:48.07 dylpickle123780
42.  1:51.09 LittleLumos
43.  2:02.73 CFOP2020
44.  2:12.97 One Wheel
45.  2:20.13 midnightcuberx
46.  2:21.12 theos
47.  2:25.62 Jrg
48.  2:37.60 Rubika-37-021204
49.  2:38.34 Petri Krzywacki
50.  2:47.03 sporteisvogel
51.  2:55.92 thomas.sch
52.  2:58.60 Jacck
53.  3:02.67 LeviDaCuber
54.  3:17.61 Cubey_Tube
55.  3:53.44 MatsBergsten
56.  11:58.06 Ultimatecuber0814


*6x6x6*(28)
1.  1:48.43 Dream Cubing
2.  1:51.51 Benyó
3.  1:57.54 FaLoL


Spoiler



4.  1:59.78 ichcubegerne
5.  2:14.49 Raymos Castillo
6.  2:16.06 sigalig
7.  2:18.19 Keroma12
8.  2:19.29 turtwig
9.  2:21.43 Liam Wadek
10.  2:22.56 mihnea3000
11.  2:29.80 nevinscph
12.  2:31.94 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
13.  2:41.95 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
14.  2:44.41 CB21
15.  2:49.58 sean_cut4
16.  2:53.86 BraydenAdamsSolves
17.  2:59.07 Nuuk cuber
18.  3:03.00 Zamirul Faris
19.  3:19.90 dylpickle123780
20.  4:06.28 breadears
21.  4:25.75 One Wheel
22.  4:30.73 Jrg
23.  4:54.42 Rubika-37-021204
24.  4:56.55 Jacck
25.  5:19.48 sporteisvogel
26.  5:28.58 thomas.sch
27.  7:11.49 MatsBergsten
28.  DNF MartinN13


*7x7x7*(22)
1.  2:47.84 Benyó
2.  3:00.81 FaLoL
3.  3:06.45 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  3:24.21 Liam Wadek
5.  3:29.28 mihnea3000
6.  3:31.74 turtwig
7.  3:32.02 sigalig
8.  3:38.13 nevinscph
9.  3:49.88 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
10.  4:03.63 CB21
11.  4:36.07 Nuuk cuber
12.  5:08.22 BraydenAdamsSolves
13.  5:32.35 Zamirul Faris
14.  5:37.13 dylpickle123780
15.  6:20.59 Jrg
16.  6:23.47 One Wheel
17.  8:12.32 sporteisvogel
18.  10:32.07 midnightcuberx
19.  DNF Dream Cubing
19.  DNF MartinN13
19.  DNF filmip
19.  DNF Rubika-37-021204


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(33)
1.  1.74 owendonnelly
2.  2.58 Khairur Rachim
3.  2.88 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  4.05 leomannen
5.  4.12 ichcubegerne
6.  4.25 mihnea3000
7.  4.29 turtwig
8.  5.51 BradenTheMagician
9.  5.76 Luke Garrett
10.  6.03 midnightcuberx
11.  6.09 Brendyn Dunagan
12.  7.47 sean_cut4
13.  8.57 Nuuk cuber
14.  9.43 HiroshiCubes
15.  9.64 sigalig
16.  10.17 Benyó
17.  11.49 seungju choi
18.  13.41 Joel binu
19.  15.83 Li Xiang
20.  15.94 NathanaelCubes
21.  20.93 nevinscph
22.  21.61 Arachane
23.  21.79 MatsBergsten
24.  24.92 2018AMSB02
25.  26.30 LittleLumos
26.  27.99 Mike Hughey
27.  30.86 Raymos Castillo
28.  32.61 CB21
29.  32.85 theos
30.  43.71 Jacck
31.  46.86 thomas.sch
32.  1:17.81 GooseCuber
33.  1:29.69 sporteisvogel


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(28)
1.  21.67 G2013
2.  21.84 sigalig
3.  27.89 owendonnelly


Spoiler



4.  33.71 seungju choi
5.  37.10 abunickabhi
6.  39.61 Keroma12
7.  46.69 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
8.  50.38 MaksymilianMisiak
9.  59.33 NathanaelCubes
10.  1:11.57 nevinscph
11.  1:32.30 MatsBergsten
12.  1:41.34 Arachane
13.  1:42.60 thatkid
14.  1:54.50 midnightcuberx
15.  2:01.12 2018AMSB02
16.  2:01.98 LittleLumos
17.  2:06.62 Raymos Castillo
18.  2:08.79 filmip
19.  2:22.59 theos
20.  2:49.24 CB21
21.  3:51.14 Jacck
22.  3:58.67 mihnea3000
23.  4:28.91 RyanSoh
24.  5:24.74 padddi
25.  7:22.68 thomas.sch
26.  8:04.78 sporteisvogel
27.  DNF freshcuber.de
27.  DNF d2polld


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(9)
1.  1:39.85 sigalig
2.  2:21.49 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  4:23.97 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  4:25.84 seungju choi
5.  8:52.46 theos
6.  9:20.43 Jacck
7.  14:42.24 2018AMSB02
8.  DNF MatsBergsten
8.  DNF LittleLumos


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(7)
1.  4:49.34 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  10:20.97 nevinscph
3.  16:28.02 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  DNF LittleLumos
4.  DNF Jacck
4.  DNF Keroma12
4.  DNF sigalig


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(5)
1.  DNF LittleLumos
1.  DNF Jacck
1.  DNF MatsBergsten
1.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
1.  DNF nevinscph

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF nevinscph

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(9)
1.  26/30 60:00 willian_pessoa
2.  28/36 60:00 Keroma12
3.  23/33 50:54 Dylan Swarts


Spoiler



4.  7/7 12:02 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
5.  4/5 3:38 sigalig
6.  5/8 49:39 Arachane
7.  5/9 55:01 DesertWolf
8.  1/3 6:47 nevinscph
8.  1/3 12:40 Jacck


*3x3x3 one-handed*(87)
1.  10.67 Luke Garrett
2.  11.27 Khairur Rachim
3.  11.38 Petro Leum


Spoiler



4.  12.11 OriginalUsername
5.  12.27 Elo13
5.  12.27 Mantas Urbanavicius
7.  12.41 CubeCube
8.  12.87 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
9.  13.25 GenTheThief
10.  14.23 Charles Jerome
11.  15.13 Dream Cubing
12.  15.27 NathanaelCubes
13.  15.64 MLGCubez
14.  16.22 ichcubegerne
15.  16.39 Boby Okta Arianda
16.  16.49 Sean Hartman
17.  16.57 leomannen
18.  16.67 turtwig
19.  17.60 midnightcuberx
20.  18.63 BradenTheMagician
21.  19.19 Benyó
22.  19.26 Logan2017DAYR01
23.  19.29 Brendyn Dunagan
24.  19.30 MartinN13
25.  19.36 abunickabhi
26.  19.53 cuberkid10
27.  19.56 DGCubes
28.  20.00 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
29.  20.13 KrokosB
30.  20.40 Ontricus
31.  20.55 mihnea3000
32.  20.75 FaLoL
33.  20.80 Arachane
34.  21.13 Elf
35.  21.17 sean_cut4
36.  21.39 MaksymilianMisiak
37.  21.66 MCuber
38.  21.70 Ricardo Zapata
39.  22.54 Haribo
40.  23.32 Zamirul Faris
41.  23.38 PCCuber
42.  23.61 Tropical Cuber
43.  23.73 sigalig
44.  23.96 2018AMSB02
45.  24.34 edd_dib
46.  24.85 d2polld
47.  25.24 yijunleow
48.  25.41 xyzzy
49.  25.93 John_NOTgood
50.  26.52 Ich 73
51.  27.50 Triangles_are_cubers
52.  27.53 wearephamily1719
53.  27.62 Raymos Castillo
54.  28.14 BMcCl1
55.  28.69 Winfaza
56.  29.08 nevinscph
57.  29.20 bennettstouder
58.  29.59 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
59.  29.67 Nuuk cuber
60.  30.09 breadears
61.  30.49 RyanSoh
62.  30.55 Cubey_Tube
63.  30.72 VJW
64.  32.26 owendonnelly
65.  32.59 seungju choi
66.  35.33 dylpickle123780
67.  37.90 CB21
68.  43.86 Li Xiang
69.  45.89 LeviDaCuber
70.  48.27 Kedin drysdale
71.  48.48 Cubing Forever
72.  50.80 DUDECUBER
73.  54.56 sporteisvogel
74.  55.79 A Perm
75.  1:02.54 Rubika-37-021204
76.  1:04.00 Jacck
77.  1:05.13 padddi
78.  1:06.32 theos
79.  1:11.49 HiroshiCubes
80.  1:24.11 KellanB
81.  1:25.90 DynaXT
82.  1:55.28 keny
83.  DNF João Vinicius
83.  DNF Dylan Swarts
83.  DNF pizzacrust
83.  DNF White KB
83.  DNF Joel binu


*3x3x3 With feet*(4)
1.  1:25.39 One Wheel
2.  2:05.63 Li Xiang
3.  2:41.32 Ich 73


Spoiler



4.  3:29.60 Zamirul Faris


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(18)
1.  25.82 Skeam
2.  36.64 ichcubegerne
3.  41.31 Nuuk cuber


Spoiler



4.  42.48 Kedin drysdale
5.  44.15 BradenTheMagician
6.  47.99 CB21
7.  57.27 Raymos Castillo
8.  1:01.53 Arachane
9.  1:05.94 John_NOTgood
10.  1:13.99 2018AMSB02
11.  1:14.27 Tropical Cuber
12.  1:36.69 theos
13.  1:59.60 Ich 73
14.  2:04.81 Zamirul Faris
15.  DNF seungju choi
15.  DNF mihnea3000
15.  DNF MatsBergsten
15.  DNF JustAnotherCuber


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(7)
1.  29.33 (27, 33, 28) Benyó
2.  31.67 (30, 34, 31) theos
3.  DNF (23, DNS, DNS) Cale S
3.  DNF (27, 30, DNS) jaysammey777
3.  DNF (30, 33, DNS) filmip
3.  DNF (42, 39, DNF) mihnea3000
3.  DNF (44, DNS, DNS) OriEy

*2-3-4 Relay*(45)
1.  38.47 OriginalUsername
2.  40.94 cuberkid10
3.  42.42 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  46.90 Haribo
5.  50.92 sean_cut4
6.  52.05 Benyó
7.  52.60 turtwig
8.  54.37 mihnea3000
9.  55.61 MartinN13
10.  55.64 Zamirul Faris
11.  57.53 ichcubegerne
12.  58.97 Elf
13.  59.10 wearephamily1719
14.  59.89 BradenTheMagician
15.  1:00.19 sigalig
16.  1:00.96 DGCubes
17.  1:06.30 Raymos Castillo
18.  1:08.54 Nuuk cuber
19.  1:08.65 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
20.  1:11.46 d2polld
21.  1:11.76 John_NOTgood
22.  1:12.47 CB21
23.  1:13.56 PCCuber
24.  1:15.67 BMcCl1
25.  1:16.24 midnightcuberx
26.  1:17.75 owendonnelly
27.  1:17.76 breadears
28.  1:18.40 Cubey_Tube
29.  1:19.99 PugCuber
30.  1:20.10 Arachane
31.  1:20.73 Ich 73
32.  1:20.88 nevinscph
33.  1:29.56 dylpickle123780
34.  1:32.69 Triangles_are_cubers
35.  1:35.86 Li Xiang
36.  1:41.78 Θperm
37.  1:45.50 LeviDaCuber
38.  1:46.39 theos
39.  1:54.74 keny
40.  1:55.89 abunickabhi
41.  2:04.25 Jrg
42.  2:51.12 MatsBergsten
43.  4:15.90 DynaXT
44.  5:00.11 Joel binu
45.  6:00.59 Ultimatecuber0814


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(23)
1.  1:49.27 Luke Garrett
2.  1:55.36 Benyó
3.  2:03.01 mihnea3000


Spoiler



4.  2:05.49 BradenTheMagician
5.  2:07.57 Elf
6.  2:08.87 ichcubegerne
7.  2:11.18 sigalig
8.  2:17.42 sean_cut4
9.  2:18.84 Zamirul Faris
10.  2:20.14 Raymos Castillo
11.  2:33.17 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
12.  2:43.34 BMcCl1
13.  2:46.52 nevinscph
14.  2:50.69 Nuuk cuber
15.  2:53.35 Ich 73
16.  2:59.24 CB21
17.  3:09.31 dylpickle123780
18.  3:15.00 midnightcuberx
19.  3:30.83 breadears
20.  4:15.84 theos
21.  4:28.80 Cubey_Tube
22.  4:34.89 Jrg
23.  7:45.56 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(12)
1.  4:06.76 Benyó
2.  4:28.79 ichcubegerne
3.  4:33.26 Raymos Castillo


Spoiler



4.  4:35.47 sigalig
5.  5:20.49 nevinscph
6.  5:25.82 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
7.  5:31.44 Zamirul Faris
8.  5:31.49 CB21
9.  6:14.40 Nuuk cuber
10.  6:49.58 dylpickle123780
11.  8:59.65 Jrg
12.  9:31.88 theos


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(9)
1.  6:41.11 Benyó
2.  7:56.97 ichcubegerne
3.  8:22.15 sigalig


Spoiler



4.  8:35.16 nevinscph
5.  8:59.19 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
6.  9:51.14 CB21
7.  11:52.78 dylpickle123780
8.  12:33.55 Zamirul Faris
9.  16:34.48 Jrg


*Clock*(38)
1.  4.32 JChambers13
2.  5.19 Liam Wadek
3.  5.42 MartinN13


Spoiler



4.  5.49 jaysammey777
5.  5.55 vishwasankarcubing
6.  6.07 Brendyn Dunagan
7.  6.42 MLGCubez
8.  6.61 DesertWolf
9.  6.96 ElyasCubing
10.  8.33 OriginalUsername
11.  8.45 Luke Garrett
12.  8.49 BradenTheMagician
13.  8.90 Raymos Castillo
14.  8.95 Li Xiang
15.  9.48 mihnea3000
16.  9.59 Cale S
17.  10.55 mrsniffles01
18.  10.79 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
19.  10.89 ichcubegerne
20.  10.91 LeviDaCuber
21.  11.03 Nuuk cuber
22.  11.97 Triangles_are_cubers
23.  12.18 PugCuber
24.  12.27 Chris Van Der Brink
25.  12.48 DGCubes
26.  12.60 cubingmom2
27.  12.75 2018AMSB02
28.  13.01 Benyó
29.  13.81 John_NOTgood
30.  15.28 CB21
31.  18.51 Jacck
32.  19.59 nevinscph
33.  21.60 thomas.sch
34.  22.06 Pugalan Aravintan
35.  22.91 BMcCl1
36.  28.02 sporteisvogel
37.  40.03 midnightcuberx
38.  DNF sean_cut4


*Megaminx*(29)
1.  44.22 Khairur Rachim
2.  51.26 NoahCubing
3.  52.14 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official


Spoiler



4.  53.95 Brendyn Dunagan
5.  54.05 OriginalUsername
6.  1:01.68 Raymos Castillo
7.  1:07.20 Benyó
8.  1:07.37 ichcubegerne
9.  1:08.40 ElyasCubing
10.  1:12.71 mihnea3000
11.  1:15.06 owendonnelly
12.  1:15.77 sean_cut4
13.  1:16.43 leomannen
14.  1:22.52 sigalig
15.  1:24.28 Triangles_are_cubers
16.  1:25.71 2018AMSB02
17.  1:34.13 nevinscph
18.  1:39.89 CB21
19.  1:41.02 midnightcuberx
20.  1:44.38 LeviDaCuber
21.  1:46.71 abunickabhi
22.  1:49.41 Nuuk cuber
23.  1:53.47 VJW
24.  2:06.58 breadears
25.  2:12.77 Cubey_Tube
26.  2:15.24 PCCuber
27.  2:31.89 One Wheel
28.  3:16.14 sporteisvogel
29.  DNF MCuber


*Pyraminx*(72)
1.  1.72 MLGCubez
2.  2.01 ElyasCubing
3.  2.26 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  2.28 Charles Jerome
5.  2.44 Ontricus
6.  2.52 Heath Flick
6.  2.52 LeviDaCuber
8.  2.55 Awder
9.  2.68 Logan2017DAYR01
10.  2.69 Liam Wadek
11.  2.74 JChambers13
12.  2.76 DGCubes
13.  2.86 MartinN13
14.  2.89 mihnea3000
15.  2.93 Chris Van Der Brink
16.  2.98 darrensaito
17.  3.39 NathanaelCubes
18.  3.54 Antto Pitkänen
19.  3.56 Tropical Cuber
20.  3.65 midnightcuberx
21.  3.68 BradenTheMagician
22.  3.79 João Vinicius
23.  3.81 Luke Garrett
24.  3.88 Brendyn Dunagan
25.  3.97 leomannen
26.  4.07 MCuber
27.  4.18 fun at the joy
28.  4.26 vishwasankarcubing
29.  4.39 cuberkid10
30.  4.53 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
31.  4.60 Cale S
32.  4.68 Ich 73
33.  4.74 Raymos Castillo
34.  4.99 wearephamily1719
35.  5.05 Triangles_are_cubers
36.  5.06 KrokosB
37.  5.23 NoahCubing
38.  5.27 sean_cut4
39.  5.34 PugCuber
40.  5.40 CaptainCuber
41.  5.54 ichcubegerne
42.  5.62 Nuuk cuber
43.  5.63 Elf
43.  5.63 CB21
45.  5.85 agradess2
46.  5.93 Benyó
47.  5.97 sigalig
48.  6.05 Li Xiang
49.  6.33 2018AMSB02
50.  6.82 MaksymilianMisiak
51.  7.19 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
52.  7.56 Zamirul Faris
53.  7.73 yijunleow
54.  7.84 Kedin drysdale
55.  7.97 owendonnelly
56.  8.06 theos
57.  8.43 Arachane
58.  8.58 Mike Hughey
59.  9.42 cubingmom2
60.  9.45 SUCubing
61.  10.64 nevinscph
62.  11.53 HiroshiCubes
63.  12.13 Cubey_Tube
64.  12.25 sporteisvogel
65.  12.43 Jacck
66.  12.93 Rubika-37-021204
67.  13.40 dylpickle123780
68.  13.67 flyingk
69.  16.21 Ben Hunter
70.  18.36 GooseCuber
71.  22.38 DynaXT
72.  31.35 Ultimatecuber0814


*Square-1*(53)
1.  7.41 Oxzowachi
2.  7.61 Brendyn Dunagan
3.  8.73 mrsniffles01


Spoiler



4.  9.25 MLGCubez
5.  9.98 MaksymilianMisiak
6.  10.45 Cale S
7.  10.66 ElyasCubing
8.  11.04 Charles Jerome
9.  11.28 Luke Garrett
10.  11.48 NoahCubing
11.  11.81 Tropical Cuber
12.  12.22 OriginalUsername
13.  12.28 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
14.  13.23 DesertWolf
15.  13.51 BradenTheMagician
16.  13.69 Ricardo Zapata
17.  14.55 PugCuber
18.  15.16 PCCuber
19.  15.36 owendonnelly
20.  15.40 NathanaelCubes
21.  15.74 Haribo
22.  15.84 cuberkid10
23.  16.64 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
24.  16.69 darrensaito
25.  16.96 ichcubegerne
26.  17.67 sigalig
27.  17.77 Benyó
28.  17.91 Logan2017DAYR01
29.  17.94 leomannen
30.  18.11 MCuber
31.  18.79 sean_cut4
32.  19.09 Dream Cubing
33.  22.14 midnightcuberx
34.  22.46 tJardigradHe
35.  22.72 wearephamily1719
36.  23.15 Liam Wadek
37.  23.27 DGCubes
38.  25.83 2018AMSB02
39.  27.65 mihnea3000
40.  30.00 Raymos Castillo
41.  30.71 Ich 73
42.  33.90 VJW
43.  34.66 CFOP2020
44.  35.61 Nuuk cuber
45.  40.03 LeviDaCuber
46.  41.00 Li Xiang
47.  43.32 nevinscph
48.  49.60 Cubey_Tube
49.  54.52 sporteisvogel
50.  54.96 CB21
51.  1:04.60 Elf
52.  1:07.44 Jacck
53.  DNF pizzacrust


*Skewb*(64)
1.  1.76 Legomanz
2.  1.82 Urho Kinnunen
3.  2.09 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  2.57 Ty Y.
5.  2.64 MLGCubez
6.  2.87 Cale S
7.  2.89 OriginalUsername
8.  2.93 Brendyn Dunagan
9.  3.27 darrensaito
10.  3.75 leomannen
11.  4.07 sean_cut4
12.  4.08 ElyasCubing
13.  4.17 NoahCubing
14.  4.22 MartinN13
15.  4.39 Luke Garrett
16.  4.41 ichcubegerne
17.  4.43 DGCubes
18.  4.45 BradenTheMagician
19.  4.56 KrokosB
20.  4.74 Antto Pitkänen
21.  4.87 mihnea3000
22.  4.91 Logan2017DAYR01
23.  4.96 mrsniffles01
24.  5.10 DesertWolf
25.  5.13 vishwasankarcubing
26.  5.23 MCuber
27.  5.30 d2polld
28.  5.42 PugCuber
29.  5.48 Triangles_are_cubers
30.  5.58 Raymos Castillo
31.  5.59 cuberkid10
32.  5.81 Chris Van Der Brink
33.  5.92 wearephamily1719
34.  6.21 Liam Wadek
35.  6.43 Nuuk cuber
36.  6.46 Pugalan Aravintan
37.  6.98 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
38.  7.23 Benyó
39.  7.28 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
40.  7.45 LeviDaCuber
41.  7.59 Θperm
42.  7.80 midnightcuberx
43.  7.83 NathanaelCubes
44.  7.97 Ontricus
45.  8.23 Elf
46.  8.38 Arachane
47.  8.44 Li Xiang
48.  8.51 CB21
49.  8.72 theos
50.  8.84 DUDECUBER
51.  8.87 SUCubing
52.  9.38 abunickabhi
53.  9.82 John_NOTgood
54.  11.16 Kedin drysdale
55.  11.24 owendonnelly
56.  11.82 White KB
57.  12.01 nevinscph
58.  13.29 Ich 73
59.  13.93 2018AMSB02
60.  14.72 cubingmom2
61.  16.54 Rubika-37-021204
62.  17.81 Jacck
63.  25.06 sporteisvogel
64.  DNF João Vinicius


*Kilominx*(8)
1.  27.83 BradenTheMagician
2.  30.84 NoahCubing
3.  33.73 owendonnelly


Spoiler



4.  34.60 ichcubegerne
5.  35.36 Nuuk cuber
6.  43.63 CB21
7.  46.42 Kedin drysdale
8.  DNF Rubika-37-021204


*Mini Guildford*(9)
1.  4:37.07 ichcubegerne
2.  4:38.20 Benyó
3.  4:47.80 mihnea3000


Spoiler



4.  4:56.06 Raymos Castillo
5.  6:16.25 2018AMSB02
6.  6:20.00 CB21
7.  6:55.63 midnightcuberx
8.  7:24.36 owendonnelly
9.  8:47.34 LeviDaCuber


*Redi Cube*(11)
1.  6.79 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  9.60 DGCubes
3.  10.38 edd_dib


Spoiler



4.  11.30 BMcCl1
5.  13.28 ichcubegerne
6.  19.20 Raymos Castillo
7.  19.87 2018AMSB02
8.  21.82 Nuuk cuber
9.  22.28 theos
10.  38.49 Jacck
11.  52.88 CB21


*Master Pyraminx*(9)
1.  22.03 DGCubes
2.  28.52 owendonnelly
3.  36.40 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  41.82 Raymos Castillo
5.  42.34 Nuuk cuber
6.  48.32 2018AMSB02
7.  1:12.42 Jacck
8.  1:21.49 One Wheel
9.  1:50.17 CB21


*15 Puzzle*(6)
1.  15.60 Natanael
2.  17.57 Li Xiang
3.  22.82 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  23.07 Raymos Castillo
5.  23.93 2018AMSB02
6.  43.82 MatsBergsten


*Speed Fewest Moves*(3)
1.  58.79 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
2.  59.44 2018AMSB02
3.  DNF mihnea3000

*Mirror Blocks*(5)
1.  16.78 BradenTheMagician
2.  26.44 ichcubegerne
3.  50.79 Nuuk cuber


Spoiler



4.  1:12.41 Ich 73
5.  1:28.42 CB21


*Curvy Copter*(1)
1.  1:44.49 DGCubes

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(6)
1.  30.13 edd_dib
2.  39.43 Kit Clement
3.  42.91 Raymos Castillo


Spoiler



4.  43.23 2018AMSB02
5.  1:25.05 kits_
6.  8:19.47 DGCubes



*Contest results*(184)
1.  850 ichcubegerne
2.  832 OriginalUsername
3.  790 mihnea3000


Spoiler



4.  783 Luke Garrett
5.  772 Benyó
6.  701 BradenTheMagician
7.  673 sigalig
8.  671 sean_cut4
9.  647 Brendyn Dunagan
9.  647 Raymos Castillo
11.  613 leomannen
12.  590 ElyasCubing
13.  585 MLGCubez
14.  576 Khairur Rachim
15.  571 Nuuk cuber
16.  565 MartinN13
17.  563 midnightcuberx
17.  563 cuberkid10
19.  545 Charles Jerome
20.  543 turtwig
21.  542 DGCubes
22.  541 NoahCubing
23.  538 NathanaelCubes
24.  533 Dream Cubing
25.  513 Zamirul Faris
26.  511 Cale S
27.  494 Elf
28.  493 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
29.  484 nevinscph
30.  472 Logan2017DAYR01
31.  471 Haribo
32.  467 owendonnelly
33.  461 CB21
33.  461 Liam Wadek
35.  455 Ontricus
36.  438 2018AMSB02
37.  424 vishwasankarcubing
38.  423 Arachane
39.  421 MCuber
40.  407 darrensaito
40.  407 PugCuber
42.  406 tJardigradHe
43.  376 FaLoL
44.  371 MaksymilianMisiak
45.  369 wearephamily1719
45.  369 abunickabhi
47.  368 CubeCube
48.  360 BraydenAdamsSolves
49.  359 JChambers13
50.  354 LeviDaCuber
51.  352 Ich 73
52.  348 mrsniffles01
53.  347 BMcCl1
54.  344 Legomanz
55.  336 KrokosB
56.  333 PCCuber
57.  328 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
58.  327 Tropical Cuber
59.  308 Triangles_are_cubers
59.  308 Mantas Urbanavicius
61.  306 Chris Van Der Brink
62.  305 DesertWolf
62.  305 John_NOTgood
64.  296 d2polld
65.  277 jaysammey777
66.  276 yijunleow
67.  269 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
68.  267 Antto Pitkänen
69.  260 Li Xiang
70.  259 Cubey_Tube
71.  256 João Vinicius
71.  256 agradess2
73.  248 breadears
74.  245 seungju choi
74.  245 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
76.  243 Ricardo Zapata
77.  241 Petro Leum
78.  239 theos
78.  239 bennettstouder
78.  239 dylpickle123780
81.  235 G2013
82.  231 GenTheThief
83.  229 Imran Rahman
84.  220 Ty Y.
85.  207 Sean Hartman
86.  201 VJW
87.  194 Oxzowachi
87.  194 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
89.  188 Boby Okta Arianda
90.  187 Θperm
91.  177 Jacck
92.  176 LittleLumos
93.  164 sporteisvogel
94.  161 CaptainCuber
95.  158 DUDECUBER
96.  156 thatkid
96.  156 Fred Lang
98.  154 Skewb_Cube
99.  149 RyanSoh
100.  145 edd_dib
101.  143 Natanael
101.  143 Keroma12
103.  142 MatsBergsten
104.  140 Jrg
105.  137 CFOP2020
105.  137 RainbowsAndStuff
107.  133 Winfaza
108.  129 qaz
109.  125 Keenan Johnson
110.  123 Kedin drysdale
110.  123 One Wheel
112.  119 Rubika-37-021204
113.  118 Cubing Forever
114.  115 White KB
115.  112 pizzacrust
115.  112 Dylan Swarts
117.  107 tyl3366
118.  104 fun at the joy
119.  102 20luky3
120.  101 riovqn
121.  90 Petri Krzywacki
122.  88 Pugalan Aravintan
122.  88 HiroshiCubes
124.  87 Elo13
125.  86 Labano
126.  83 SUCubing
126.  83 Skeam
126.  83 xyzzy
129.  82 lumes2121
130.  80 John Benwell
130.  80 Jami Viljanen
132.  78 keny
132.  78 Kacper Jędrzejuk
134.  77 Caleb Ashley
134.  77 cubingmom2
136.  73 MarkA64
137.  72 Lvl9001Wizard
137.  72 A Perm
139.  71 Thecubingcuber347
140.  69 thomas.sch
140.  69 Heath Flick
142.  67 Awder
142.  67 HD Truong Giang
144.  65 padddi
144.  65 qwr
144.  65 Urho Kinnunen
147.  60 Melvintnh327
147.  60 chancet4488
149.  59 CubeRed
150.  57 GooseCuber
151.  56 Mike Hughey
152.  50 cuber_knight
153.  49 DynaXT
154.  48 TheEpicCuber
155.  47 feli.cubes
155.  47 KellanB
157.  46 trangium
158.  44 JustAnotherCuber
159.  43 Y cuber
160.  42 Joel binu
160.  42 Loffy8
160.  42 UnknownCanvas
163.  41 filmip
163.  41 Simon31415
165.  40 Shrek
166.  38 aamiel
167.  35 Ben Hunter
167.  35 Myanmarcuberzwe
169.  34 flyingk
170.  32 willian_pessoa
170.  32 linus.sch
172.  31 zakikaz
173.  30 Flow 3x3
174.  27 Ultimatecuber0814
175.  13 Akash xuber
176.  12 YouriGast
177.  11 OriEy
178.  9 Kit Clement
179.  8 Nash171
180.  7 Kry1992
180.  7 freshcuber.de
182.  6 kits_
183.  4 awh
184.  3 Space


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 19, 2021)

184 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 96!

That means our winner this week is *thatkid!* Congratulations!!


----------

